# Grab a beer and take a seat...



## Baron (Oct 4, 2011)

This is a new video trailer for the novel, "The Star War Factor".  The music is by moderan.  I still like this track the best of the two, Mod.


[video=youtube;FuxmHAOeSGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuxmHAOeSGs[/video]


I'm grateful to anyone who wants to help spread the word by hitting the like button on the Facebook page:

The Star War Factor|Facebook​


----------



## Sam (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice, Baron. I like the music too. 

What software did you use to create this video, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice work, Baron.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought you said grab a bear. . . . Anyone got some TCP on 'em? 

Good luck with the book, Baron; the plot sounds pretty trippy. Can I read a little snippet anywhere? I might buy a copy.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool editing skills, Captain! The beginning of the video was spot-on.


----------



## moderan (Oct 4, 2011)

Whatever version you use is fine by me. 
Audio and video synch quite well.
"Liked" and posted to fb.


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 4, 2011)

*grabs a beer* Awesome, underage drinking, thanks, Baron!

Awesome video by the way.


----------



## Baron (Oct 5, 2011)

Sam W said:


> Nice, Baron. I like the music too.
> 
> What software did you use to create this video, if you don't mind me asking?



Thank, Sam.  I used Corel Video Studio.




Bruno Spatola said:


> I thought you said grab a bear. . . . Anyone got some TCP on 'em?
> 
> Good luck with the book, Baron; the plot sounds pretty trippy. Can I read a little snippet anywhere? I might buy a copy.



You get read the first chapter at my website.


----------



## terrib (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know boys...I still think it is too slow and not dramatic enough...I know you English like to take things slow but put some funk in it...

Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music White Boy - YouTube


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 5, 2011)

Definitely on my to read list. 

Well done on the video and music.


----------



## Baron (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think your link quite catches the theme of the book, Terri.  

I'll look forward to hearing your opinion, Mark.


----------



## moderan (Oct 7, 2011)

LOL @Terri. Here's an alternate. Us white boys can get funky too...besides, I useta cover that tune when I was in high school.
Rob, I can add fx or whatever if you need em. I have tons of scifi noises on hand.
Your book arrived today


----------



## terrib (Oct 7, 2011)

Baron said:


> I don't think your link quite catches the theme of the book, Terri.
> 
> Well I thought the rapture was suppose to be quick and dramatic..as slow as that video is we could all go back and get our cloaks...
> 
> I like it Duane!


----------



## Baron (Oct 7, 2011)

terrib said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think your link quite catches the theme of the book, Terri.
> ...


----------



## JosephB (Oct 7, 2011)

moderan said:


> LOL @Terri. Here's an alternate.



May be a bit more fitting, although the tempo is a little fast for the transitions and mood. The slow sax thing sounds really good on it's own -- I'm impressed by that technology -- doesn't seem to be compatible with the visuals. 

We're watching the show "House"  now on DVD -- and I was thinking something in that vein -- at that tempo -- might work better.

House M.D, Opening Theme - HD - WideScreen - YouTube


----------



## moderan (Oct 8, 2011)

Yah...bear in mind that the music was written before I knew a thing about the book. All I knew was that Baron wanted a background piece in a style described as "apocalyptic", and the examples given were two Muse tracks. The things the tracks had in common were repetitive chord progressions and slow tempii. I call that kinda stuff chord-coasting-Pink Floyd does a lot of it, and it's a classic rock staple. Muse have some new clothes but they're basically a classic rock/progrock outfit. So I borrowed a couple of fogierock progressions (from Cream and Floyd), changed the roots and time signatures, and voila! A tune.
Anyway, I agree that the instrumentation doesn't quite seem to match the mood of the book and I keep nudging it into a spacerock direction-I have a few more versions here. Some have more guitar, some approach ambient or dark ambient and are real synthy. Instrumental sounds aren't an issue (for example, that sax isn't really a sax).
Rob, take whatever time you need. If you need additional anything, let me know. I'd like to see the video be everything you want it to be and will do what I can toward that end.


----------



## Baron (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been experimenting by adding some sound effects.  When I'm happy with it I'll post the result.  I'm also considering adding a voiceover.  This has been suggested by a couple of people.


----------



## Baron (Oct 13, 2011)

Sound FX added:


[video=youtube;kFogBfkNa3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFogBfkNa3k[/video]​


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 13, 2011)

I find the music to be a little too upbeat and repetitive. I do find the description interesting though.


----------

